# what is this fibro thing?



## Guest (Jun 19, 1999)

I remember a girl at work gave me a computer print out on this. She seemed to think it wasnt recognized by many doctors. She had this pain but, they decided if they removed one of her ribs it would go away.I never even thought I had it but, now I wonder. I have soooooo many pains.....probably psychological to tell you the truth, I probably invented hypochondria, but some very real. My arms hurt greatly and the big one is for about 4 yrs I have had pain going up my neck to the back of my head. I have heard this could be related to carpal tunnel.Would someone please direct me to a website where I could find out more?thanks again


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Just type in Fibromyalgia and search, there are a number of them. You could try :Med-help.com(takes awhile for a download),or directquest.com fms-help.com/fibro.htm members.aol.com/healthgood luck in finding your answers billie83!------------------


----------

